# Storage & Travel Caps for Evenflo Glass Bottles



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

Hello! I have the Evenflo Glass Bottles
http://store.babycenter.com/product/...9.do?asc=false
but can't seem to find any travel caps for them... the ones they come with don't seal very well... I need to travel with them to&fro work and was wondering if the Dr. Brown's standard caps http://store.babycenter.com/product/...9.do?asc=false

will fit the Evenflo bottles... does anybody know? Thanks!


----------



## nausicaamom (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know about the Dr. Brown's caps, but the Evenflow bottles are the same size as the Medela ones, so their caps will fit.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

i know that babies r us sells the sealing discs for the bottles--a 10 pk is $1. i used these when i had to transport breastmilk for the same reason. when i took my son to grandmas when she watched him, i just put some nipples and caps in a baggie


----------



## Saminvero (May 27, 2007)

My evenflo glass bottles came with the discs to seal better.
FYI I found that the Medela yellow lids don't really screw on well to the glass bottles.


----------



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saminvero* 
FYI I found that the Medela yellow lids don't really screw on well to the glass bottles.

Yeah, I found that too. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

